# Egg beaters VS SPD's Which would you buy?



## Frozenspokes (May 26, 2004)

I have been riding SPD pedals for almost ten years now. I know how they work, the cleat life is pretty good, and it's easy and cheap to find compatible pedals.

But, the light weight of the Eggbeaters entices me. Four sided entry entices me. Change entices me.

I need new pedals for my Blur. I am riding with a pair of back-up pedals (Wellgo) right now. Those just wont do. I have more than one pair of shoes, so the cleat issue isn't an issue.

Give me some pros and cons of each.


----------



## Batas (Jan 16, 2004)

Actually, I find the four side entry of the Egg's more difficult to clip in than spd.

The egg's advantages are the weight, mud clearance and float, if you need plenty.

Anything else, spd's are better.


----------



## Toff (Sep 11, 2004)

They are really small, I miss having a bigger platform sometimes. In every other way tho, the eggbeaters are better. I love em.

I never did like spd's much tho.


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

imho, the weight of the pedals means nothing other than bragging rights on a scale. the 170g or so difference between the egg ti's and spd's isnt going to make or break even the fastest racer.

personally, prefer spd's because i can crank the tension way, way up on the pedals and virtually guarantee no unintentional clip out when hauling balls through the gnar-gnar stuffs. they feel like a much more secure pedal for my riding style.

ive never found mud to be a problem with them either, be it soupy or sticky clay type.

ive never had an issue with "only" two entry sides or found having "two less" to be a detriment.

the platform size of either is irrelevant if you have decently stiff shoes.

with eggs you have a choice of release angles. 

eggs are rebuildable/serviceable. but ive found that by the time its time to rebuild them ive beat the crap out of them and would just as soon replace them anyway.

so for me, spd's get the nod.

thats just my .02, ymmv. as with most "what _________ is best" there really is no clear answer and its all subjective.


----------



## Dazed (Feb 7, 2004)

CB pedals break. Shimanos don't. That's enough for me - for what it's worth. They're also really easy to engage and disengage. Their reputation for mud clearance problems is also very exaggerated IMHO. If you like a lot of float, then Spuds might not be the best choice.


----------



## markf (Jan 17, 2007)

i'd run spds simply because that's what all my bikes have and i don't want to replace a bunch of pedals or buy another set of shoes. but in your case i'd see if i could borrow a buddy's CB and see if i liked them


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

I have been riding candy's and eggbeaters for a while. They are cheap which is good because a rock strike will break them or bend them quite easily. I am tired of replacing them so I went back to spd's.


----------



## G_Blanco (Feb 26, 2007)

I have ridden spd's since at least 1996. Last year I got a new bike and it came with some egg beaters. Thought I would give them a try. What a mistake, there are too small for me (not enough surface area), more difficult to clip into, and more difficult to clip out of. I talked to a rider who was sponcered by them and she said put in some spacers and maybe cut a part my shoe to allow better clearance. Ya rite, thank you CRC, one pair of xtr pedals for $110. Only a 36 grams (1.25oz) difference.


----------



## Frozenspokes (May 26, 2004)

So much of what people are saying about SPD's is true in my case as well. Mine have proven bullet-proof over 9yrs of riding. They would most likely still be going had I not neglected my annual clean and re-pack last winter and instead rode with them through some pretty nasty conditions.

I will most likely end up looking for SPD's again.

Thanks for all of the replies:thumbsup:


----------



## kikoreta (Jun 21, 2007)

Switched from spds to acids because the cage of my 424 broke. I wanted to try it because of the light weight of the cbr compared to spds. I find it much harder to clip out of the cbrs. It takes much more heel angle to unclip. The problem seems worse on the right foot compared to the left. I sometimes have to ride with the right unclipped in more technical sections. They say it gets better as the cleat wears out a bit. Still waiting for them to come good.


----------



## f3rg (Aug 29, 2007)

I was running Bebops (what Egg Beaters wish they were as good as) for years, but I sold them and switched to SPDs. They're heavier, but I was able to talk my wife into clipless pedals only by showing her the M424s, which have a nice platform around the pedal assembly. I figured it'd be best for our pedals/cleats to be compatible with each other should I need to hop on her bike and diagnose a problem or whatever. I've also talked a couple other buddies into going clipless, and they automatically got SPDs, which means we could always switch bikes to compare how much better ours is to the other guy's. Shimano stuff is also top-notch as far as quality goes (like the Toyota/Honda of bike parts), so I don't ever wonder if my pedals will hold up. The adjustable tension is also nice.


----------



## Brown_Teeth (Jan 15, 2004)

Get time alums not feathers but jeez they take huge abuse and last.....


----------



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

Candy Bros Egg Beaters... it's a much cooler name


----------



## trained_monkey (Aug 11, 2007)

Brown_Teeth said:


> Get time alums not feathers but jeez they take huge abuse and last.....


:thumbsup: +1 for the Aliums. Just check the reviews.

Before I switched to Times I had SPDs. I found the SPDs were quite good except in the mud. Then they were really difficult to get in and out of. I thought about switching to Crank Brothers but I saw quite a few reports of their pedals breaking. In the end the positive review led me to the Times and I haven't looked back since.


----------



## titanmax (Jun 1, 2007)

+2 for any Time Pedals


----------



## Bikin' Bric (Sep 7, 2003)

I'm a 230lbs clyde and have been using Eggbeaters since they came out. I used Shimano SPD pedals before this and will never go back now. I don't think I'd ever want anything other than the Eggbeaters. All my bikes are running Eggbeaters and my knees are very happy about it. I've never had an accidental unclip or broke a pedal (except for once I ran the pedal into a rock and bent the cage, but it was my own fault and any pedal would have died on that impact.). I've still got my original set of beaters and they still work great, only put one rebuild kit in them thus far. Not bad for 5 years on them.


----------



## benlineberry (Jul 26, 2007)

Times are tough as nails and work great. I'm also a clyde (also 230) and have been riding on Times for 10 years. I have two pairs of the old square yellow ones, and one pair of the new ones. The square yellow ones have all of the plastic worn away, and have been bashed on rocks countless times, but still work like the day I got them. I'd strongly recommend Time's to anyone. (had SPD's before. They were ok, but not good in the mud)


----------



## hanshananigan (May 15, 2006)

Changed from SPD 520s to Eggbeaters. It took a while to adapt, but I'll never go back.


----------



## Frozenspokes (May 26, 2004)

Times are good, but not nearly as available as the CB's or SPD's. I tried them when I first started riding clipless, and didn't find them that much different from the SPD's. 

As for the guy who busted an eggbeater, I have smacked my venerable 535's on so many rocks that they look like a dog's chew toy and they never complained. I'm sure that they would still be going had I done the maintenance that I should have. 

So, that is why I just ordered myself up a new pair of XT pedals.

Thanks to everyone for the replies.


----------



## Brown_Teeth (Jan 15, 2004)

Frozenspokes said:


> Times are good, but not nearly as available as the CB's or SPD's. I tried them when I first started riding clipless, and didn't find them that much different from the SPD's.
> 
> As for the guy who busted an eggbeater, I have smacked my venerable 535's on so many rocks that they look like a dog's chew toy and they never complained. I'm sure that they would still be going had I done the maintenance that I should have.
> 
> ...


My time aliums 8 years old and still work fine 20,000 miles later, never been serviced, EVER. Notice all smooth edges so it doesn't bite you like SPDs can. At $50 a set including cleats its been the most cost effective part of my bike stuff..:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## erringtonnc (Feb 16, 2008)

I had time pedals for many years, liked them a lot. I recently switched to eggbeaters. I am not liking the release angles, I just can't seem to get used to them. I will be putting time pedals back on my bike. There is nothing wrong with the eggbeaters, I just can not get along with them.


----------



## DWDW (Oct 7, 2005)

I have used SPD for ages and sitched to eggs a couple of years ago. Here are my conclusions:

Eggs: Harder to get in in optimal conditions but consistent regardless of mud, snow, sand etc. I haven't had any durability issues. Easy to work on. Cheap.

SPD - easier to clip in in optimal conditions but really difficult in and out as conditions get worse - this use to frustrate me. The bearings are tiny and difficult to rebuild because they are loose.

I don't see either as a clear winner. I am sticking with the eggs because I love consistent performance. I think either would be fine.


----------



## chas_martel (May 14, 2006)

With a nod to monogod's comment, I say get some Egg's and try them out. There
is no other way to ever know your answer to the question.

PS: I hate Egg's, but won't bore you with the why(s).


----------



## Splack (Jun 4, 2005)

Try the crankbros Acids, maybe a little heavy for you, but I have a hard time seeing how you could break the egg-beater part of the pedal, since it's encased in the pedal platform. I have SPD's on my singlespeed and Acids on my other, and I always look forward to the crankbros more.


----------



## aph72 (Jun 28, 2006)

I've used Times and Egg Beaters and neither has the confirmed 'click' of being in the pedal. I like an aural confirmation that I'm in the pedal and only SPD has that. Also, only SPD had adjustable tension. This is important for a noob or experienced biker. I have M540's on all my bikes. I've ridden the others and prefer Shimano.


----------



## M_S (Nov 18, 2007)

I switched to eggbeaters from SPDs back in the fall and I'm never going back. It took a while to get used to the fact that there's no definite click when you disengage, other than that, the eggs win hands down. Mud clearance is one thing, weight I don't really care about, but the design simply seems superior. I can clip in and out much more easily. Most of all I have NEVER disengaged unless I intended to. With SPDs, not so much, even with the tension cranked way down.

Body memory tells you when you're disengaged, once you're used to it, since the release angle is always the same. With SPDs I'd forget where I had the tension screw set to, and it would take a different amount of force depending. There is enough of a lcick to let me know when I've engaged. It's not loud, but you can usually hear it and feel it in your shoe.


----------



## hanshananigan (May 15, 2006)

M_S said:


> I switched to eggbeaters from SPDs back in the fall and I'm never going back. It took a while to get used to the fact that there's no definite click when you disengage, other than that, the eggs win hands down. Mud clearance is one thing, weight I don't really care about, but the design simply seems superior. I can clip in and out much more easily. Most of all I have NEVER disengaged unless I intended to. With SPDs, not so much, even with the tension cranked way down.
> 
> Body memory tells you when you're disengaged, once you're used to it, since the release angle is always the same. With SPDs I'd forget where I had the tension screw set to, and it would take a different amount of force depending. There is enough of a lcick to let me know when I've engaged. It's not loud, but you can usually hear it and feel it in your shoe.


I already posted a brief response above, but haveta say that M_S describes EXACTLY my experience and feeling on the subject! :thumbsup:


----------



## Jim311 (Feb 7, 2006)

Another vote for TIME. As far as I'm concerned, the CB pedals are a knockoff of the TIME pedals. I've still got 2 sets of ATACs that I must have bought in the late 90s that I'm still using and have no complaints about. They've been bashed on rocks and landed 6+ foot drops to flat all the while without any sort of maintenance whatsoever. Mud doesn't jam them, it makes them easier to release if anything. Once you get used to them they are full on and I love them.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

M_S said:


> Body memory tells you when you're disengaged, once you're used to it, since the release angle is always the same.


Nope, as the cleat wears it changes.


----------



## hanshananigan (May 15, 2006)

Jayem said:


> Nope, as the cleat wears it changes.


It's minimal, it happens with SPDs as well, and is gradual enough that your body will naturally adjust.


----------



## M_S (Nov 18, 2007)

hanshananigan said:


> It's minimal, it happens with SPDs as well, and is gradual enough that your body will naturally adjust.


What he said.

Let me again stress the point that I have NEVER accidentaly pulled out of eggbeaters, and have never been at a loss to get out, either. SPDs...not so much. I shouldpointout that I'venever used anything higher end than standard m520s, but by the same token I'm using eggbeater Cs. SPDs aren't bad, it'sjust that the crankbros simply outperform them. I've never used TIME.


----------



## DWDW (Oct 7, 2005)

I am an eggbeater user. I have popped out of them several times. This happens when the pedal strikes and object like a rock. It causes the wings to open up and release the cleat.

I have never popped out of SPD's.

I have never not been able to get out of eggbeaters.

I have been stuck in SPD's. Too many times.

I have never been not able to get into eggbeaters.

I have been unable to get into SPD's.

I can handle popping out off eggs once in a while over getting stuck in SPD's.


----------



## Dirthugger (Mar 27, 2007)

Beaters for me :thumbsup: 

Ive only started clipping in 2yrs ago and chosen the Mallet. Took me 2 days to get the hang of it. If your not a weight weenie you can go for the Acid or Mallet models. Sheds mud great, never releases inadvertently. If you are having problems with the release angle, it comes with cleats that has a 15deg & 20deg. I just bought another set of cleat so I can have both 15deg on each side. The Mallet can take a beating cant even count how many times i bashed it. I dont know how you can even break this thing?


----------



## themanmonkey (Nov 1, 2005)

I made the switch to Crank Bros pedals about 1.5 years ago and am quite happy. I've got 2 pair of egg beaters (one ti, on cro-mo) and a pair of ti Quattros. The main reason I moved over was to be able to use all my different shoes with all my different bikes. I've been very happy so far and haven't had any real problems beyond having a pedal release when I smack the pedal on a rock or root.

I've ridden most every road and off-road brand of pedals since 1986. If you're tired of this debate and you would like to try something great and different try the Speedplay Frogs.


----------



## Gatorback (Oct 9, 2007)

I switched from SPDs to eggbeaters about 3 weeks ago and love them. They are very easy to get in and out of and the transition was much, much smoother than I had expected. I basically adapted right away.


----------



## miller542 (Nov 30, 2007)

Lots of CB love out there!

Disclosure - I have never ridden Egg beaters.

I ride SPDs and love them. I purchased 540s and Shimano shoes starting my third season riding and took to them like a fish to water. In my five years with this set of pedals, I have never experienced any of the problems mentioned by the previous posters. I just love them. Easy in, easy out, everything is 100% compatable, just plug and play. Maybe some Crank Brothers would be better, who knows, my buddy rides them, but what I have works like a charm so why bother?

I'll say this, my shoes and pedals are the least of my concern on a ride. Ride what works for you.


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Dec 2, 2005)

I just put a set of CB Mallet 2's on my singlespeed last night. They're really light weight and I'm impressed with the construction. I found I needed one shim to clip in comfortably but other than that it's a flawless pedal. I like it!! Other than the larger platform it feels just like my Eggbeater SL pedals and Quattro SL pedals!


----------



## Toff (Sep 11, 2004)

Exactly my thoughts also.



DWDW said:


> I am an eggbeater user. I have popped out of them several times. This happens when the pedal strikes and object like a rock. It causes the wings to open up and release the cleat.
> 
> I have never popped out of SPD's.
> 
> ...


----------



## primoz (Jun 7, 2006)

monogod said:


> thats just my .02, ymmv. as with most "what _________ is best" there really is no clear answer and its all subjective.


Unfortunately that's true. Both works good, and I'm sure not even top level athletes would do any better or worse with one or the other. It's just personal preference, and even more this, what you got used to. 
Personally I run spd's. I like them better, because I ride them for 18 years, and I got used to them. Even though Eggs look much nicer to me  But since I don't have my bike parked in living room, but I ride with it, this plus point doesn't matter for me 
But as some of us already wrote... it's just personal preference. I like spd's better, someone else like eggs better, and it really doesn't mean, that if I like spd's better, you will like them too.


----------



## Duckman (Jan 12, 2004)

Eggs for me. Have 8 pair in service atm. Have never had one fail since 02. Only rebuilt 2 sets to date(altho CB swapped out my old 02s for new Stanless versions for like $25). Amazing as that is considering what I've heard.


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Dec 2, 2005)

You have 8 pair? damn! Guess you like CB more than I do!!


----------



## ryball (May 14, 2007)

My vote goes to Times or since you mentioned weight, the new Look Quartz. I got a set a couple of weeks ago and they are awesome so far. 

Price is right ~$99 (got mine at a sale for ~$80), weight is right ~260 for the pair.


----------



## Wyo (Oct 18, 2005)

I loved my Eggbeaters, but they are the *ONLY *pedals that I have broken and I don't ride that hard. As a result, I went with the Time pedals and won't go back.


----------



## Rod (Oct 17, 2007)

I use crank bros smarty and candy C pedals, egg beaters w/ a small platform, and I coudln't be happier. They work well in mud and I never unclip unless I strike the pedal on a rock, but that hasn't happened in over a year. They're a solid product that won't let you down. I have also used times and they work well, but if you're wanting to save weight I would avoid them.


----------



## TLL (Apr 28, 2008)

monogod said:


> imho, the weight of the pedals means nothing other than bragging rights on a scale. the 170g or so difference between the egg ti's and spd's isnt going to make or break even the fastest racer.
> 
> personally, prefer spd's because i can crank the tension way, way up on the pedals and virtually guarantee no unintentional clip out when hauling balls through the gnar-gnar stuffs. they feel like a much more secure pedal for my riding style.
> 
> ...


Agree, what many consider selling points for Eggbeaters may or may not actually be worthwhile features. Personally, I find them harder to clip into than my old Times or my SPDs. But, the one thing they do have in their favor is float, and are good if you are the type of rider that needs float due to a preexisting knee issue or you just can't seem to get your cleats aligned properly. Which is the only reason why I ride em.

Of course, lots of float comes at a price, as you will tend to come unclipped more often.

No matter, my next set of pedals are Wellgo mg-1s.  TONS of float.


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Dec 2, 2005)

I can honestly say I've never unclipped unintentionally riding Eggs.. the times I have unclipped on accident were more muscle reactions than unintentional. After riding the same pedal for 3 years the whole process just kind of happens. At least this is my experience.


----------



## Jim Z in VT (Sep 9, 2007)

> I just put a set of CB Mallet 2's on my singlespeed last night. They're really light weight.........


lightweight Mallets? The ones I looked at were almost twice the weight of the Candy SL. Maybe they've been redesigned?

Jim


----------



## velotech (Oct 3, 2007)

Another vote for Time Aliums. All my bikes have them. Rock solid and never had a problem. And they are definitely Clyde-worthy!


----------



## hanshananigan (May 15, 2006)

ryball said:


> My vote goes to Times or since you mentioned weight, the new Look Quartz. I got a set a couple of weeks ago and they are awesome so far.
> 
> Price is right ~$99 (got mine at a sale for ~$80), weight is right ~260 for the pair.


Now, the Look Quartz look interesting... I can't tell how the spring is set up from the pics and vids that are floating around out there. Does the Quartz have the same issue as the Crankbrothers pedals, in that a hit to a wing on the bottomside of a pedal will affect the wings you are clippted into?


----------

